
How to Analyze Assembly to Guide Optimization Strategies - sevenoftwelve
https://medium.com/adobetech/how-to-analyze-assembly-code-to-guide-optimization-strategies-3be9317c913c
======
sevenoftwelve
The post discusses the optimization of bin2c
([https://github.com/adobe/bin2c/](https://github.com/adobe/bin2c/)) – a tool
to embed binary files in C or C++ applications that reduces compilation times
up to thirty times!

